
Pokemon Theme in Windows Task Manager - tosh
https://twitter.com/aschilling/status/1279781830472937474
======
sock
Here's the original on youtube if anyone wants it
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtjvn19GorM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtjvn19GorM)

